# Full Brake upgrade. need help/tips/opinions



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm getting ready to do my front brakes, jus ordered AD22VF loaded calipers, I'm ordering powerslot rotors and SS lines and I'm looking for Axxis Metal Masters pads.

my next upgrade is going to be the fastbrakes rear disc upgrade with SE-R calipers/rotors. I wanted to know if anyone has done this upgrade yet and I wanted to know how to replace the e-brake cables.

when I do this I want to upgrade the MC. Now, I've heard NX2000 MC, SE-R MC, Maxima MC, and Altima MC, which MC should I use? how hard is it to replace the MC and can someone post up a pic of the MC (I wanna know if it's the entire black 'bowl', everything inside, and the part tat the lines connect to, or if it's jus the part the lines connect to)

now, since I'm getting SS lines, is it a different kit for the Sentra SE-R? since I'm going from rear drum to disc, will the SS cable work with both b/c I'm not doing the conversion just yet.

Help me out here.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You just need the SS lines for the standard sentra's with rear discs. 
Why do you want to upgrade the MC? With the NXbrakes upgrading the MC hurts a tad I thought. 

Seth


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

but what ss lines are better, i've ordered some goodridge ones, and so far, they're the popular ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the brand is crown (from Mossy Nissan). The thing is, I got drum brakes now, and I will have the rear discs in the future.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

also, where do I find Axxis Metal masters pads for the best price? any other pad preferences?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can someone at least tell me what MC to get?is it the Altima w/o ABS?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wait, I think I got it. I should upgrade to the SE-R MC if I do the rear discs.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes the altima mc(same years as the b14 chassis). doesn't matter the abs is seperate from the mc or so I thought. Its a upgrade because the lines bolt right up and it displaces more fluid. 

You don't need it unless you move to bigger fronts than the ad22vf.

I got nx2k front and the fastbrake rear conversion(ser) out back, and the pedal if firm but not to stiff. I got the front to lock a bit on a hard left turn while braking but its harder to lockem up with the disc in the rear now. (in my opinon) With just the ad22vf and drum rears the front would lock first. You know I don't think I've ever locked the rears up?...Even with the ad22 stock brakes in place, and the drums still there

And about the ss lines the fastbrake kit comes with new ss lines so I'd order the rear drum set so I could use them now. Then just swap them out later with the install..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, thanks for the info. so with the AD22 fronts and the rear discs, should I upgrade he MC or no.

Oh, also, what pads do you suggest? I heard the Axxis Metal Masters, but I'm not too sure where I can find them for a good price.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I've talked to patscott and I think I know what has to be done.

I'm gonna do the AD22VF front brakes with powerslot rotors, the 9" (SE-R size) rear disc brakes from fastbrakes, and upgrade to an Altima master cylinder and SS brakelines.

few more things I need to know still. 1. how much of te SE-R e-brake cable do I need and how do I get it/install it. 2. where do I get axxis MetalMasters pads for a good price?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

the rear disk brake lines are different then the drum brake lines. you need the ss brake line kit for the se-r.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not the actual brakelines, I already have SS lines on order, I mean the e-brake.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

oh


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

36 dallors for a new e-brake cable. Shop around though you might find it cheaper. I think they wanted like 10 bucks for the junk yard part but it looked pretty well shot so I bought a new one from nissan.

You gotta remove the heat shield from the cat back. Its not hard. And remove you center console to get to the e-brake lever inside the car too. Other than that its simple remove and replace..


I got oem nissan pads on all four corners. They work good and should last a while but man do they make some dust...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

per side or for both? I ju went to Nissan and they wanted $75/side. If anyone has a better price, hook it up. BTW, anyone know if the 200sx SE-R one will work or do I have to go with the Sentra SE one?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Just so you know the Altima MC will change the brake balance of the system. I know this because I went from the se-r MC to the Altima MC on my BABK. My thoughts are that you would be better off with the SE-R MC It is closer to the stock setup that you are really going to. Lots of racers use the NX front brakes with the stock SE-R setup. That is basically what you will have. The altima MC is going to shift the balance forward. This may not be what you need. You can get a SE-R or a Altima MC for cheap. I got my Altima MC for $20 from www.car-parts.com. I happen to have a SE-R mc if you want to try it first. It is in good shape.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

too late for you to tell me that. I already purchased an altima MC, so I'm gonna go with it. Thanks for the help tho.


----------



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

Could I use the Maxima(A32)master Cylinder-Non ABS instead Altima MC.Is there a difference?
Currently set up:Ad22VF front with AD7HA rears and M195T Booster with 7/8" MC.
*I could not find the Altima MC at all.
*A32 comes with M215T Booster with MC not showing its MC set up.But the size is the same as 7/8".
Does the Altima MC shows the 15/16"?

Anyone could kindly answer my doubts?Thks a million


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

Why don't You get the Nissan Motorsports Front Racing Pads?


----------

